# which milk jug



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

So the next question is which milk jug do you use and does it make a difference. I usually steam a couple of lattes at a time

Thanks Gaz


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

IMO you cannot go wrong with either a Motta Jug or the Espro Toroid. I have both and they are great for frothing the milk.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Cheers sandy might go for the motta and order some beans from Has Beans at the same time


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Size-wise I would recommend a 12oz and a 20oz jug, with a pouring spout (like these)

Motta's and Espro Toroid's may look nice but cost quite a bit more than a stock standard jug with nearly straight sides that will do just as well for most baristas. If the budget stretches then treat yourself for sure.

Use the 20oz to steam the milk for both drinks then decant 1/2 into the 12oz, pour then repeat.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I use one of these, available from Marks & Spencer (I bought mine in Swindon, in store). Works nicely....

http://www.marksandspencer.com/Marks-and-Spencer-Milk-Jug/dp/B002FYUCSE?ie=UTF8&extid=a_msf&mnSBrand=core


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Glenn, MrShades, very interesting and food for thought. Could Buy a 20oz & 12oz jug and put the rest towards a Chemex, upgraditus striking again.

Glenn don't understand about the decanting bit do you do the second half to get more/smoother froth.

BTW ordered some gaskets will return one when they arrive

Thanks again

Gaz


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

When decanted well the milk will be in equal parts of milk and foam in each jug, so that the drinks you build will be identical

Decanting from one just to another can also help remove air bubbles or allow you to make a latte and a cappuccino (holding back the majority of the foam for another drink)

Ideal when free-pouring (without the aid of a spoon or spatula)


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I see a slight clearing in the mist thanks Glenn

Gaz


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I tend to pour a little milk, holding back the froth, and then spin the rest in the jug before pouring the remainder.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

So much to learn I don't half feel thick sometimes, but i enjoy trying oh and drinking the coffee

Gaz


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

You will never know everything - there is always something new to learn, and everyday we are all learning from sharing.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

BanishInstant said:


> You will never know everything - there is always something new to learn, and everyday we are all learning from sharing.


We should aim to learn something new everyday. However at my age sometimes its the same thing that I forgot the day before lol

Gaz


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Just bought a Espro Toroid Pitcher 20 oz from coffee hit, Sandy I'm finally doin it lol


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Well done mate let us know if it makes any difference

Gaz


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Monkey_Boy said:


> Just bought a Espro Toroid Pitcher 20 oz from coffee hit, Sandy I'm finally doin it lol


I have to say that the Espro Toroid is by far my favourite.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Are you going to be posting some pictures of your latte art then?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't wait to have a shot at it


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

BanishInstant said:


> Are you going to be posting some pictures of your latte art then?


I'm hoping that question was not for me?! I have far more to learn yet.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

sandykt said:


> I'm hoping that question was not for me?! I have far more to learn yet.


Well it certainly wasn't for me. Go for it.

Gaz


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Glenn said:


> When decanted well the milk will be in equal parts of milk and foam in each jug, so that the drinks you build will be identical
> 
> Decanting from one just to another can also help remove air bubbles or allow you to make a latte and a cappuccino (holding back the majority of the foam for another drink)
> 
> Ideal when free-pouring (without the aid of a spoon or spatula)


Agreed. Decanting is standard practice commercially. It work we do really smallcapps (8oz) with a double shot so using a 1litre pitcher you can get a couple of caps and a latte and still get a superb quality and consistancy of pour.

Also, where possible use the right sized jug for the right sized drink. I.e if your only making an 8 oz cap then use a small jug .3ltr. We use a .3, .6, 1ltr and a massive jug for pouring foam off and to contain any wastage. (which we then use for hot choclatemilk, the twice steamed thin milk lends itself well to ho cho's! ( nothing else though!!!!)

Lee

p.s. The 0.3 jug is great for macs!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I have three jugs as well, 1 litre which I use for doing 2 lattes, a 600ml for single lattes and a little one which must be around 250ml. Never bought them in a planned way, just thought when browsing TKmax in the past, ooh that stainless steel jug would be handy and its only a few quid. Thhe biggest and smallest are straight sided and the middle one has a rounded lower part the goes straight sided.

So my tip is TKmax for cheap SS jugs, they often have them in the cookware section.

Don


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Just used my Espro Toroid for the first time.....and it does make a great difference, I was using a s/s measuring jug which wasn't very good.....lots of foam and very little creamy milk so flat whites were a task..but now


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Monkey_Boy said:


> Just used my Espro Toroid for the first time.....and it does make a great difference, I was using a s/s measuring jug which wasn't very good.....lots of foam and very little creamy milk so flat whites were a task..but now


Glad to hear it enjoy keep us updated

Gaz


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

> Espro Toroid


A toroid is ferrite ring for reducing EMC. Wierd name for a jug! HA HA


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

...on the other hand, they could be thinking in geometric terms, where a toroid is a surface generated by rotating a closed plane curve about a coplanar line that does not intersect the curve.

Please note I'm not a smart alec - I'd never come across the term until I looked it up a few minutes ago. And I haven't a clue what the definition means :>))


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

It means "doughnut-shaped"









Now if you imagine winding a string through the doughnut - down the inside, up the outside, loop over the top and down the inside again, over and over - that's the (somewhat idealised) path the steam energy, and hence the milk, takes in the Espro pitcher, hence the name.

Change the doughnut to a ring of magnetisable material - a ferrite - and you have the kind LeeWardle was talking about. Change the string to a winding of wire, and you have a toroidal transformer, another use of toroids in electronic applications.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Sandy! did you notice such a difference with yours??.....been using it a good few days and still can't get over it


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Monkey_Boy said:


> Hey Sandy! did you notice such a difference with yours??.....been using it a good few days and still can't get over it


I did actually. I cannot shout loud enough about the Espro Toroid jugs - they are brilliant.


----------

